# RTL8192CU Wireless dissappeared



## aonishenko (May 16, 2017)

Hi!

I have RPi 2 with FreeBSD 11 installed. I have 2000 mA power supply. Also, I have hostapd installed and next kernel modules loaded:

`Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   45 0xc0100000 a3f4fc   kernel
 2    1 0xc2e53000 28000    if_urtwn.ko
 3    1 0xc2e2a000 b000     firmware.ko
 4    1 0xc2e81000 a000     pflog.ko
 5    1 0xc2fdc000 3b000    pf.ko
 6    1 0xc31ce000 d000     if_tun.ko
 7    1 0xc3328000 b000     ng_socket.ko
 8    8 0xc338b000 14000    netgraph.ko
 9    1 0xc33b1000 c000     ng_mppc.ko
10    1 0xc33c5000 9000     rc4.ko
11    1 0xc33db000 b000     ng_iface.ko
12    1 0xc33ee000 e000     ng_ppp.ko
13    1 0xc3407000 a000     ng_tee.ko
14    1 0xc3429000 c000     ng_l2tp.ko
15    1 0xc343f000 c000     ng_ksocket.ko
16    1 0xc345d000 9000     wlan_xauth.ko
17    1 0xc34bc000 a000     wlan_wep.ko
18    1 0xc34cc000 b000     wlan_tkip.ko
19    1 0xc34dc000 e000     wlan_ccmp.ko
20    1 0xc34ef000 b000     ng_vjc.ko`
Some times, after several minutes of wifi hostaAP working I recieve in dmesg
`wlan0: ieee80211_new_state_locked: pending INIT -> SCAN transition lost`
and AP dissappeared and ifconfig interface lost:

```
candy-pi# ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        inet 10.1.20.1 netmask 0xfffffffe
        groups: lo
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
pflog0: flags=141<UP,RUNNING,PROMISC> metric 0 mtu 33184
        groups: pflog
tun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1280
        options=80000<LINKSTATE>
        inet 10.44.48.66 --> 10.0.0.2  netmask 0xffffffff
        groups: tun
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        Opened by PID 438
ue0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80009<RXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
        ether b8:27:eb:bd:6e:ae
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

that's lsusb output:
`candy-pi# lsusb
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.5: ID 0bda:8178 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.4: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. Modem/Networkcard
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.3: ID 0424:ec00 Standard Microsystems Corp. SMSC9512/9514 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.2: ID 0424:9514 Standard Microsystems Corp. SMC9514 Hub
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.1: ID 0000:0000`
That's hostapd.conf

```
candy-pi# cat /etc/hostapd.conf

ssid=5N

wpa_passphrase=11111111

channel=7

interface=wlan0
hw_mode=g
#ieee80211n=1
wmm_enabled=1
auth_algs=3
wpa=2
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
wpa_pairwise=CCMP
rsn_pairwise=CCMP

beacon_int=1000
dtim_period=2
max_num_sta=255
rts_threshold=2347
fragm_threshold=2346

logger_syslog=-1
logger_syslog_level=2

# System files
dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump
ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
```
Here is rc.conf

```
ifconfig_lo0_alias0="10.1.20.1 netmask 255.255.255.254"
wlans_urtwn0="wlan0"
create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap"
hostapd_enable="YES"
ifconfig_wlan0="inet 10.1.20.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```
If I reload modules, nothing happend.
usbconfig -d 0.5 power_off - nothing happend.
What's wrong? May be I need recompile kernel with some patch?


----------



## aonishenko (May 18, 2017)

Guys, hi!

Does anybody knows something to this problem? )
Very appritiate your help!


----------

